# Nie o tarjeta residencia?



## sametyay (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi everybody, 

Now I am living in Turkey but i wanna move to Malaga. I have lived more than 7 months there. I wanna open a restaurant in there but turkey is not member of european union. so I dont know what can i do, I must go there with tourist visa and when I arrive there i need take number of nie ? and its so confusing nie and residence card is different ? Is it possible they can give me nie without residence?

Hola [email protected],

Ahora vivo en turquia pero quiero mover a malaga pero tengo dudas sobre mover. He estado ahi mas de 7 meses. Quiero abrir un restaurante en malaga pero sabemos que turquia no es mimebro de E.U. por eso necesito visado. Si puedo poner un restaurante un local directamente me da nie ? nie y tarjeta residencia son differentes ? saludoshwell:


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

An excellent piece of advice would be to read this forum very carefully. Unless you are expert in running a restaurant and can offer something totally different, then the likelihood is you will fail. There are so many established and, prior to 2008, successful restaurants and bars closing at the moment you really do need to do your homework before embarking on such a venture. But then perhaps you do have a secret formula for success???


----------



## sametyay (Jul 8, 2014)

I'll be success i know it. just i need some informations about documents.


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

What is your nationality? You need a visa first if you're non-eu.


----------



## sametyay (Jul 8, 2014)

yep I from turkey. Iam planning to go there with touristic visa but when i arrive there dirrectly rent a local ( shop ) but they ned n.i.e pf


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

elisa31bcn said:


> What is your nationality? You need a visa first if you're non-eu.



this is more than likely the only visa available to a non-EU citizen wanting to open a business here 

Golden Visa Spain & PortugalTypes of Golden Visa in Spain


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sametyay said:


> yep I from turkey. Iam planning to go there with touristic visa but when i arrive there dirrectly rent a local ( shop ) but they ned n.i.e pf


you can't come on a tourist visa & change it once you get here

you have to get the resident visa _before _you leave Turkey

without a resident visa you can stay only 3 months


----------



## sametyay (Jul 8, 2014)

Can't I take resident visa there If i open a restaurant ?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sametyay said:


> Can't I take resident visa there If i open a restaurant ?



you need a visa _before _you come, as I said

this is the relevant visa for non-EU citizens wanting to open a business here

Golden Visa Spain & PortugalTypes of Golden Visa in Spain


----------



## sametyay (Jul 8, 2014)

thank you i am looking it


----------

